# IV Sedation with vasectomy



## carrelljanice (Jul 12, 2010)

A vasectomy is performed in a out patient surgery center under IV sedation, which is given by an anesthesiologist.  Does anyone know if you can bill 00921 (anesthesia code) with 55250 (vasectomy code) when the IV sedation is done by the anesthesiologist?

The coding crosswalk states they are not billed together, but the guidelines i find only state if the anesthesia is given by the surgeon they are not billed separately.  Now I am totally confused!


----------

